# Ludwigia repens rotting?



## imcmaster (Jan 30, 2015)

Since you are not getting a response, I'll relate how my Ludwigia (red hybrid - but similar to repens) went over past three weeks of planting.

Stems were inserted deep into 4" substrate. The bottom of stems became very black, and I feared for the plant. I think it stayed in because of the depth. However growth at the top started. Within a week, noticeable good top growth, plus now plenty of long arial roots began to form above the blackened lower stem. Growth continued, so I waited, expecting to cut above the black and replant the arial roots in the substrate. But with each day, the growth got better, and more compact and deeper in color. The top 6-8" of new growth is really nice (despite the ugly base of the stem and the lowest original leaves falling off). So I'm still not touching it, but expect at some point to replant new growth, which I expect to take good root and replace original black stem. In short I don't think you need to worry based on seeing good new growth.


----------



## Ahoya (Sep 24, 2014)

I wasn't super concerned because of the new growth on every stem, but having the stems melt away in the substrate has been a bit of the problem. Every time a new stem pops out, I just put it back in as deep as I can, and that's worked for the most part. Hopefully in the next couple of weeks the roots start growing in.


----------



## st3phaniex3 (Dec 18, 2014)

I am having the same problem. Planted about 30-40 stems and I'm down to about 10  it's been about 2 weeks since I planted mine. Did you get them grown emersed or submerged? I'm wondering if that would make much of a difference. I got mine grown emersed.


----------



## Ahoya (Sep 24, 2014)

st3phaniex3 said:


> I am having the same problem. Planted about 30-40 stems and I'm down to about 10  it's been about 2 weeks since I planted mine. Did you get them grown emersed or submerged? I'm wondering if that would make much of a difference. I got mine grown emersed.


I got mine submerged. I haven't had any problems with entire stems melting. Just the parts of stems that are in the substrate.


----------



## st3phaniex3 (Dec 18, 2014)

That's how mine started. But it ended up getting worse :/ do you have plant weights on them?


----------



## Ahoya (Sep 24, 2014)

st3phaniex3 said:


> That's how mine started. But it ended up getting worse :/ do you have plant weights on them?


No, I've mostly gotten to the point where they are deep enough in the substrate that they won't get dislodged. Thanks for the warning though. I'll keep an eye on mine to see if they do the same.


----------



## st3phaniex3 (Dec 18, 2014)

It doesn't seem like the same if it's already been over a week you might be safe but yea I would still keep an eye on them just in case. Hopefully someone can give you answers so you can save yours!! I don't know if my last few will make it but I'm sure hoping they do!!

What kind of liquid ferts do you use? Maybe there's not enough of all nutrients? Just trying to cover everything to see what it may possibly be.


----------



## Ahoya (Sep 24, 2014)

st3phaniex3 said:


> What kind of liquid ferts do you use? Maybe there's not enough of all nutrients? Just trying to cover everything to see what it may possibly be.


Excel, NPKs, Iron, and micros. I also have some root tabs in there as well from API (which I'm disliking but they're getting the job done). Ferts should not be an issue whatsoever.

I'm also considering the fact that it could just be from physical damage from cutting the bottoms of the stems to get rid of the nasty stuff. Could be the stems way of repairing the bottom ends. That's all I can even think of at this point.


----------



## st3phaniex3 (Dec 18, 2014)

Yea maybe you're right! I'm sorry I couldn't help but I hope you get some answers from a more knowledgeable person on here. Good luck!!


----------



## imcmaster (Jan 30, 2015)

Since no plant experts have joined in, I can add a bit more after having read zapins guide to nutrient deficiency.
At a high level, if the nutrients are balanced and sufficient, all new growth will be good.
If you are deficient in one or more nutrients, new growth may be good in the short term, but at the expense of 'robbing' mobile nutrients from old growth. Obviously you can't sustain growth in this case, but a plant seems to have the ability to rob from the old, to feed the new.
Some nutrients are not mobile, and if you have a deficiency in this respect new growth will suffer as well.
So I'm guessing that you can expect deterioration of the old leaves (and stem?) in the short term. The key is looking at the new growth. If it it not coming, then I would predict that something is very wrong - low or not balanced ferts, not enough light, or carbon (CO2 or excel) is missing.
The OP seems to have a very good balance of ferts and carbon, and is getting good growth, so all should be good in the end.


----------



## Ahoya (Sep 24, 2014)

After looking at the one stem that floated up overnight, I did see the melting happening again, but right above the melting part, I saw a root starting to grow. This leads me to believe that it was just the physical damage of cutting the stems that caused this small amount of melting. Thank you guys for your input.

If anyone wants to confirm that this small amount of melting is from physical damage, then I believe this case has been solved.


----------

